# What are you spraying? - Spring/Summer '13



## Janice (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that we're moving into Spring (whee!) I'm curious to hear what juices you all are switching to with the season change! I still have my eyes peeled for a lighter fragrance, but atm I'm transitioning with Guerlain's La Petite Niore Robe. It has these really lovely notes of black cherry, almonds, rose, berries and black tea that I can't resist.   So tell me, what are you wearing for Spring/Summer?


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hermès " Jour "


----------



## gildedangel (Mar 17, 2013)

Escada "Sunset Heat" and LUSH "Orange Blossom"


----------



## Cara (Mar 18, 2013)

I hate to say it but i really like Britney Spears - Believe - its so light and fresh, it reminds me of apples


----------



## Sylvia60 (Mar 18, 2013)

At the moment, Dior's Escale à Pondichéry and later, when the heat sets in, Prada


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 21, 2013)

Turquactic of MAC. 

It's light and refreshing. I have been wearing this smell for 4 years and and i can honestly say i never go without a complement from someone. This is great for the person who does not like a floral smell and more of a woodsy smell. I really love it.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Mar 21, 2013)

That's one to try.
  	Thanks, Sophiaaa.


----------



## NelleMN (Apr 6, 2013)

Marc Jacobs DOT and I will be picking up Escada's Cherry in the Air Thurs. So in love!


----------



## Janice (Apr 6, 2013)

So I found my Spring/Summer fragrance! Manifesto by Yves Saint Laurent. It has this really beautiful creamy vanilla jasmine blend that is just gorgeous (and totally NOT "mature" at all). The first time I smelled it I knew I had to have it, I LOVE IT!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 7, 2013)

Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh but I'll be picking up DOT real soon!


----------



## Kittily (Apr 9, 2013)

Marc Jacobs Daisy - I adore this perfume and managed to get an 100ml bottle cheaper then the RRP of the 50ml in the UK thanks to Duty Free! Got to love airports.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 9, 2013)

It's so cold here ! " Coco Noir " and " Bronze Goddess "


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 11, 2013)

Me?
  	Tom Ford's Italian Cypress.


----------



## cocotears (Apr 16, 2013)

I got a sample of Kiehl's  Vanilla and Cedarwood Spray that I really enjoy and have been wearing, but I think it might be too heavy for the summer heat.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 29, 2013)

The new Marc Jacobs scent Honey, has anyone smelled it? its exclusive to sephora. the bottle is pretty just like Dot, but with a honey bee


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2013)

The Body Shop Dreams Unlimited ( on sale, 15 € ! ) to be discontinued. I also have much much better that is Bois Farine, Jicky and 24 Faubourg, but right now I am wearing Dreams Unlimited.


----------



## makeba (Jul 9, 2013)

Marc Jacobs honey smells nice but so fresh is better imo


----------



## buthekitch (Aug 11, 2013)

My ultimate summer scent is bronze goddess by estee lauder (I'm using my last bottle of the 2011 version)


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 11, 2013)

Rose Aurore by l'Occitane


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 23, 2013)

I used Tommy Girl more often than I thought this past summer.


----------

